# The Art of Simple Food: Notes, Lessons, and Recipes from a Delicious Revolution



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Art of Simple Food: Notes, Lessons, and Recipes from a Delicious Revolution by Alice Waters (author) with Patricia Curtan, Kelsie Kerr, and Fritz Streiff

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

